# BBC programme truth about carbs



## Lizzzie (Jul 28, 2019)

Did anyone see this?   Has it widely been discussed somewhere here yet (I was watching it on I player)    what did everyone think?


----------



## grovesy (Jul 28, 2019)

I believe it was discussed used when it was first aired on TV,. It might be worth doing a forum search.


----------

